# Timing fluctuating constantly



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Well I recently hooked up a MDM100 to my car from a fellow enthusiast with the same setup as me. The only problem is that I set my timing at 15 but it fluctuates constantly. It starts off at 15 then 13, 11, 9, 7 and then back up to 15 or just from 15-13. His car just goes from 15-17 only. Timing while driving is the same as I get up to 33 advance while he gets 34. I was wondering is this normal, do I need a new tensioner, chain, knock sensor? Perfomance wise my car is noticebly faster at all boost levels, the only difference is that im top mount and he is front mount, so the extra heat from intercooler being heat soaked is causing the ecu to retard timing. TIA

Simon


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

My racecar was having issues with fluctuating timing, and it turned out to be the throttle position sensor. Popped on one that I came from my "spare" engine, and everything was fine afterwards. Not sure if it's the case here, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Well I hope its not my TPS since I can only get one off a Gti-r. Its actually no big deal I guess since the power is still there just curious how it effects performance than.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SuckiT said:


> *Well I hope its not my TPS since I can only get one off a Gti-r. Its actually no big deal I guess since the power is still there just curious how it effects performance than. *


Is your idle under 1000 rpm? If it is higher, the timing will flunctuate. If the TPS is bad it might also.

Mike


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

there is another route, if you can't get a tps for the gti-r you can always go with stand alone management. that will solve the entire problem.


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Well the idle is target at 900rpm. So I guess the tps probably is messed up. As for the standalone, I was actually thinking about it for the obvious reasons of power potential/fuel consumtion. I was thinking along the lines of the AEM ecu as my choice until I blew my 3 ringlands and got the new turbo setup. 
By the way, Jimmy how is your car doing? Any eta on it yet?


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

My timing used to do the same, as Mike mentioned earlier make sure the idle is below 1,000. 



> there is another route, if you can't get a tps for the gti-r you can always go with *stand alone management*


i still wake up in a cold sweat have from nightmares about the TEC-II i used to run. -shivers-


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

got the car up and running a month ago, lemme me say it was sick. the car made mad power and it was out of this world. got my new turbo, manifold, pump, fuel filter, fpr, fuel cell, fuel lines, wastegate, tech 3 software and some other stuff all on the car now. i have gotten the valve clearances for our gti-r motors so now i can put in the jun cams. i got back the 28 of jun from the beach so it is back to wrok on the car. 

once the car gets up and running again it is going to make the 434whp seem like nothing i bet.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

jbanach77 said:


> *once the car gets up and running again it is going to make the 434whp seem like nothing i bet. *


Damn Jimmy...you got it up to that now, eh?

So what turbo are you running now? How much boost?


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

it made 434whp on 22psi with pump gas. the guy tuning it claimed that it would go over 500whp with 116 and more tinkering but i just wanted it left alone for the street. plus i didn't really see the point in pushing the issue as well, i was happy with 434whp, at the time.

i have a straight T04 now but i am waiting on fitting for the fuel pump, filter and fpr. i also have to cut a hole out in the trunk for the fuel cell where it dips down by the pick up and it should be pretty much done.


----------

